# Ipod touch 4g broke by apple [FROM: Mac]



## tonyri0 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yesterday, I downloaded the new ios update from apple, but during or after the update process (I wasn't staring at it the whole time), I got that picture to plug it in to my computer with itunes. I thought this was strange since I was updating it with the built in updater on the device, so I plugged it it, and it made me do a factory reset without telling me why.

After Apple wiped my ipod, I tried to do a restore from Icloud to get my settings back, but every time it will say "There was a problem connecting to the server" or something like that. It doesn't happen in the same spot every time, like last night, I was able to get as far as the restore progress bar before it would make no progress and give the message an hour later. Now, I can't get one second past the EULA without it giving me this error.

Yes, I am sure my internet is working
Yes, I am twenty million percent sure my account info is correct.

Last night I was able to select the backup I wanted to use, but it never restored. Now I can't even get that far. 

Does anyone know how to fix these problems?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Ipod touch 4g broke by apple*

Moving this to the iOS forum where you can get help. We do Macs here running the Mac OS here.


----------

